# hernia containing fat that is excised



## ms123 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is an umbilical hernia that is stated as containing fat, which is excised on the repair.  Am I correct in stating that this is NOT incarcerated, as the physician does not state it is incarcerated?  Just checking to be sure.

Thank you!


----------

